# Ride FUL vs 32 Ultralight ??? good park boots???



## Guest (Apr 15, 2010)

I broke my FUL's in about 15 days and they feel awesome! Super flexible and ridiculously light! The technology is on the inside of the boot. So once it was broken in it was perfect. So light that you will forget they are on. Plus the fact that the footprint is reduced a full size. I have a 11.5 and the footprint is the size of a 10. I can't speak for the 32's but as far as the FUL's go, you won't be disappointed.

Ride Hard, Be Safe!


----------



## skip11 (Jan 28, 2010)

Also try Burton Ozone. They are really comfy and pretty flexy and easy to lace up (SpeedZone).


----------

